# Attaching Buttkicker



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Can the Buttkicker be attached to the spring underside of a couch or does it have to be attached to the frame?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

The buttkicker must be attached to the frame of the seat.


----------

